

WePay is Attempting to Buy Yahoo - dylangs1030
https://www.wepay.com/donate/54597

======
TamDenholm
This headline is ridiculous, this has nothing to do with WePay and I dont
think using a bait and switch tactic to raise money for charity it at all
ethical.

~~~
tszming
Don't forget they are using WePay to collect money.

------
steventruong
There is a disclaimer stating the party doing this is not affiliated with
WePay. Headline is a bit misleading.

------
revorad
These guys are publicity geniuses.

